# Hawk blower problems



## Jvdov (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a Hawk BM-26. It's about 15 years old. When I cut it doesn't blow the saw dust out of the cut line. I tried clearing out the blower and hose. I cannot find an obstruction. It seems to blow air out the tube OK.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's puzzling that you say it blows air OK, but doesn't clear off the cut line. I'm wondering if it really does blow air…like a tear in the bellows or something.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm with Fred. A tear in the bellows is the most frequent issue for not clearing sawdust (other than moving the nozzle to swap out a blade and not moving it back, as I do all the stinkin' time!!!). It could be that it is blowing a bit of air, enough to feel, but not enough to effectively move the sawdust. Check the bellows and see what you find.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I had to replace the one on my Hegner for the reasons you indicate. The old one got brittle with age, then went four paws in the air.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

> I have a Hawk BM-26. It s about 15 years old. When I cut it doesn t blow the saw dust out of the cut line. I tried clearing out the blower and hose. I cannot find an obstruction. It seems to blow air out the tube OK.
> 
> - John


What are you trying to cut? Some wood species, redwood being one, seem to have a lot of static electricity built up and the sawdust "sticks".


----------

